

Ask HN: Best source for logo-wear? - rexreed

I know that this question is not as deep or thought inspiring as many of the awesome posts here, but I am sure that this community has a wealth of experience in more mundane topics.<p>We're looking to get some logowear for our new startup, such as T-shirts, polos, hoodies, or button-up shirts. Anyone have any recommendations? We've looked into the Cafepress or Zazzle route, but on a single piece basis, it's still pricey. Is that the best approach? At first, we're going to get these items for our own use, a team of around 6-10 people.<p>Tnx!
======
proexploit
I've used <http://www.queensboro.com/> several times. First-time orders get
free logo setup and it's a 4-piece minimum. Look at the sales etc. I've gotten
4 polos for ~$20.

If you prefer screenprinting, the guys at <http://pofd.com/> have been great
and have some of the cheapest printing I've come across.

~~~
rexreed
Awesome - thanks for the reply!

------
pbhjpbhj
In my experience Cafepress-like systems are fine and can be good quality but
can't (or don't need to) compete with a local workwear suppliers on price.
But, a local supplier may be targeting the bottom of the market and be cheap
product as well as a cheap price.

Where are you based?

~~~
rexreed
Baltimore, MD -- thanks for the input!

------
olegious
American Apparel has cheap high quality shirts/sweatshirts that you can buy in
bulk, then just work with a local printer to print them. Also, most local
printers already have preferred suppliers (American Apparel is often one of
them), so check with them.

------
Diegoterra
We have used landsend in the past. Great quality. Bit pricey. Now, we have
bought 20 tshirts and created a unique design with office "comments, jokes,
phrases, etc" and took them to the local print. We have like 5 per developer
and we are planning to get 20 new ones as we get new "content"...

Still, startups shouldn't spend on this. We did it as a trade off for the
local guy print shop web site redesign!

------
deafcheese
Look for local shops that traditionally print college wear -
fraternity/sorority gear. In my experience those have been cheaper.

